# Gary Fisher Piranha?? Need Help



## Stive (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

New to the forums, and semi-new to biking. 

Anyways, today I felt impulsive I guess. I saw a gary fisher piranha come up online for 120 bucks, with a brand new ccm pump, a key lock and new bikemate seat.

Trouble is I'm not privy enough on bikes to know what I got. From the quick research I did I believe that it's an older model.

It's got Rock Shox Jett on the front forks (which to my understanding suck) but I'm not sure how to properly age it or for that matter to know if I got I good deal?

I figure 120 for a gary fisher in good condition is a bargain, guy was moving out east so hence why he was in a hurry to rid himself of it. It rides great and just has some minor scratches. 

Ill try posting some pictures but can anyone tell me if I got a good deal or could let me know a bit more about the model I got (rock shox etc) Or what else I should look for on the bike so that you guys can help me?

Thanks a lot.. Appreciated.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I guess it depends on what year, check it on bikepedia.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

are you sure you got a piranha, i was doing a search and i didn't see the jet on the piranha. I did see it on the Wahoo,Marlin, Utopia. But i could be wrong, also be careful i saw they recalled the jett in 2001 
Not trying to scare you, just have it checked out.

RockShox received 23 reports of compression rods in these forks breaking, and two reports of injuries. Injuries included a concussion, a sprained wrist, scrapes and bruises.

Only 2001 Judy TT, Judy TT Special, Jett and Metro model RockShox front suspension bicycle forks are included in this recall. They have serial numbers beginning with "01." The serial number can be found engraved on the back side of the fork's crown and on a bar code sticker attached to the fork's lower leg. "RockShox" and the model name are written on the bicycle forks. These forks were sold as original equipment on numerous brands and models of bicycles. These forks also were sold separately.


----------



## Stive (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the replys. Well obviously the forks have been switched on them then

Regardless for 100 bucks I probably dont think I could go wrong. I have pretty sweet trails literally out my back fence, so I wanted something to putt around on in the summer.

Here are some pics if you could help me further id it? Or tell me if I got a good deal.

Anything else I should look for? numbers etc?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

that thing is pretty ancient. it's at least 10 years old, probably from the mid-90s. it does not come up on bikepedia for some reason. I think you can do better if you want a trail-worthy bike.


----------



## Stive (Jun 14, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> that thing is pretty ancient. it's at least 10 years old, probably from the mid-90s. it does not come up on bikepedia for some reason. I think you can do better if you want a trail-worthy bike.


Ah I'm not looking for anything too serious yet. Just something to get back into biking shape and to be able to enjoy the trails behind my house. For 100 bucks I dont think I could go wrong.. Got a brand new bike pump and a lock for it too. Just wish I could get more info on it.

Looks like i got a vintage haha


----------



## Bsmith891 (Apr 3, 2012)

I totally dig it. And if you like it, ride it till the wheels fall off.....then get new ones.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

looks like a pretty solid bike, i didn't see it on bikepedia.as long you like it that is all that matters, now get out there and ride it.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

Weird it's not on bikepedia. Based on the parts and the graphics, I'm thinking 2001. More so since you can find anything 2002 on on the Fisher site, and it's not there.

$100 ain't bad. Ride it till it breaks, and have fun. I have a mid-90s Fisher I'd still be riding if it didn't rust up on me.


----------

